# What gloves do you use ?



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

What gloves do you use, and how would you rate them ?

I'm thinking this could be a good thread for newer members aswell who want to know about gloves

What do you use for

MMA Bag work ?

Grappling gloves ?

MMA sparrinng ?

Do you use fight gloves for training ?

MUAY thai sparring gloves ?

Muay Thai bag gloves ?

Boxing bag gloves ?

Boxing sparring gloves ?


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

everlast for the whole lot, cos im poor lol

good thread idea btw mate


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

I use all fairtex; mma gloves and fairtex sparring 16oz gloves. and imo there excellent for pad work / bag work / sparring and grappling.

I think there's already a "guide to equipment" thread for newbies , but go for it if ya like i suppose


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah there is, but I think it might be helpful if people give their own reviews and experiences wigh equipment, we can see what people think of certain gloves before we buy them

where as the other thread is just a general thread


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

For muay thai, I use Sandee 16 oz.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Twins 12 oz for Thai/ Harbinger 6oz for mma conditioning i.e hit a bag do loadsa burpees etc and I have some twins bag gloves but I will only use them for focus pad work when I get beasted each week at private conditioning session:laugh:.


----------



## yimyamyo (Aug 17, 2009)

I use FBT Pro-MMA 14 oz for everything at the moment. I been using them for a couple of months and cant complain they are holding up well.

I was looking at getting some MMA gloves. I dont know if i should get 4oz gloves or hybrid gloves. The make i was going for is hayabusa. Are they good or not?


----------



## matty0603 (Feb 2, 2009)

Sandee for muay thai


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Sandee and 10oz hayabusa for Thai and pad/work


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

these days Hayabusa are bringing out the best gear at very good prices in my opnion...if I needed more gloves I would sting Marc!.:laugh:


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

used twins 16oz for sparring(velro never outlast the gloves), bag gloves (argos best pair:thumb) for pad work and heavy bag. And coz of my lower weight class:tuf, 10oz for fights, tho ive had some that have felt like 8oz


----------

